# Service Charge



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

I have heard from several places that they do a 20% service charge on catering jobs. That way that covers all the little extras that are not built into the main price. I am wanting to get some input from the forum to see if that is a good idea or not. Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a friend that has a large catering business charges service charge...covers ins, workman's comp, etc. I'm put off by it.


----------



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, then how do I cover all of those expenses? That is what I am trying to figure out. We are making good money but it's all walking out the door for bills and such.


----------

